# Sony MDR-XB400 vs Sennheiser HD 202 II



## MamuMogambo (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a Dell Inspiron 15R 5520. I want headphones for my movies. All I am looking for is great sound quality. I'll use them exclusively for my movies. Which among the two is best?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 18, 2013)

+1 Sony MDR-XB400


----------



## MamuMogambo (Jun 18, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> +1 Sony MDR-XB400


What are the pros and cons?


----------

